# Core i7 860 + HD 5850 :- Performance Analysis



## akshayt (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi guys

I have recently upgraded my rig and want to share my performance experience.

Core i7 860
MSI P55 GD65
2X2GB DDR3 1600 GSkill
Sapphire Radeon HD 5850
Seagate 1TB 7200.12
Glacial Power GP AL650AA

The resolution is 1920x1080 with all settings maximum excluding AA except where specified. 16x AF enabled through CAT CC.

Wolfestein
Played only a little bit but at maximum settings including 4x AA I guess I get a constant 60+ FPS.

Call of Juarez : Bound in Blood
At maximum settings without AA I get an average around 80-120 FPS and probably almost always around 60-80 even at the minimum.

Dirt 2
Everything maximum with Dx 11 but no AA. I average around 50+ FPS. The game is really smooth and virtually flawless.

Need For Speed Shift
Average around 60-70 FPS at full HD with 4x AA. Minimum usually around 40s but rarely in the 20s. Often 80+ FPS as well. The game is very close to perfection in terms of performance.

FEAR 2
Full HD with 4x AA gives me an average around 120 FPS or so.

Farcry 2
I average around 70+ FPS I guess with minimum around 55 FPS at full HD without AA.

Crysis
At 1440x900 V High Shadows Low I get an average around higher 40s or 50+ FPS. The game is perfectly playable. But at 1680x1050 there are slowdowns and the game is not very enjoyable.

GTA IV
The game stutters a hell of a lot and the FPS frequently drops into the teens or even below 10 FPS. I am talking of max allowed settings with view distance as 48 and no AA. The average in the benchmark is over 50 FPS but the game is not very playable in real gameplay due to the stuttering.

COD MW2
Average around 90-100 FPS at full HD with 4x AA and minimum around 80. Rarely do the FPS drop into the 70s or 60s but once it even dropped to around 39. But even during the most intensive scenes I usually get 50s or 60s and during most of the firing scenes I get over 80 FPS. 

OVERALL
Very satisfied with the performance. Most games run nearly flawless and the money was well justified.


----------



## paroh (Dec 17, 2009)

As its looks great i think in near future u can use one more Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 to get more frame rate in the game at the max setting.

What is the cost of the products?


----------



## akshayt (Dec 17, 2009)

Another 5850 doesn't make too much sense. I could have done that with my HD 4850 as well but then I replaced it.

For mainstream solutions, a single card is generally the best bet.

The prices are bang on.


----------



## mayanksharma (Dec 18, 2009)

Grr8! 
Crysis still eating up alot!  
Post some screenies, if you can.
Nice config btw.


----------



## hellgate (Feb 17, 2010)

me planning go CF with another HD 5850, but 1st i'll w8 & see perf of GTX4xx series from nVidia.


----------



## official (Feb 20, 2010)

please can you tell me the price of your i7860 and msi gd65 board ??? i am planning to get an upgrade for cpu+mobo+ram?? are there going to be any price drop??


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 20, 2010)

> Crysis
> At 1440x900 V High Shadows Low I get an average around higher 40s or 50+  FPS. The game is perfectly playable. But at 1680x1050 there are  slowdowns and the game is not very enjoyable.


Hmm, I'm able to play at 1920x1080 with 2xAA and using the ultrahigh.cgf (google)....


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 23, 2010)

hellgate said:


> me planning go CF with another HD 5850, but 1st i'll w8 & see perf of GTX4xx series from nVidia.


 
Consider this - CF with a P55 mobo with the newer cards is not ideal. Ideally, those cards should get discrete x16 bandwidth, that only an X58 will give. Up to you though, depends on your pocket.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 23, 2010)

Just to chip in my suggestion, almost all current gen games today are heavy  GPU dependent, look at my rig at sig . I have played few of the ablove entioned games on my *THIS HT SETUP* and even I am getting the same fps on 47" @1980x1080 res with full AA and AF.

*Dirt 2* :: Everythign full with full AA .... 50+ FPS
*SHIFT* :: Everyting full with full AA ......avg 45+ FPS
*FEAR 2* :: Everything full...........avg 100 FPS
*Farcry 2* :: With full AA............ 40-50 FPS
*COD 4 MW 2* :: with full AA and AF.......50+ FPS and BTW at no point FPS droped below 35.

Core i7 and DDR3 aint doing much AFA gaming goes.


----------

